# D loop length



## DragondadB (Nov 27, 2020)

How long is too long. I just got a bow that has length specific cams, and it's kinda short. I replaced the loop with a longer one, but it could be a little longer still. 
Is there a too long?
And that got me wondering, do any competitions have a rule on that?


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

NO rules on length of d-loop.
Just experiment with d-loop length, until you find the length of loop that gives you the tightest group size.
The point of a longer d-loop, is to move the nock further back on your face (anchor),
and as the nock moves further back on your face, this gives you room to swing your release elbow MORE behind your head.



Extreme example, but the green hat photo, his shoulders are pointing WAY left of the target.
Blue t-shirt photo (same fella), he is in a less open stance, and his right elbow (release elbow) is cranked more clockwise behind his head, so his release elbow is MORE in line behind the arrow.

More reasonable example of what happens with a LONGER d-loop.



YOu get the idea.


----------



## DragondadB (Nov 27, 2020)

Did I put this in the right place? Or is this just such a dumb question nobody wants to answer?


nuts&bolts said:


> NO rules on length of d-loop.
> Just experiment with d-loop length, until you find the length of loop that gives you the tightest group size.
> The point of a longer d-loop, is to move the nock further back on your face (anchor),
> and as the nock moves further back on your face, this gives you room to swing your release elbow MORE behind your head.
> ...





nuts&bolts said:


> NO rules on length of d-loop.
> Just experiment with d-loop length, until you find the length of loop that gives you the tightest group size.
> The point of a longer d-loop, is to move the nock further back on your face (anchor),
> and as the nock moves further back on your face, this gives you room to swing your release elbow MORE behind your head.
> ...





nuts&bolts said:


> NO rules on length of d-loop.
> Just experiment with d-loop length, until you find the length of loop that gives you the tightest group size.
> The point of a longer d-loop, is to move the nock further back on your face (anchor),
> and as the nock moves further back on your face, this gives you room to swing your release elbow MORE behind your head.
> ...


Thank you. That's very helpful. I'm using a wrist strap release with a 4" metal post. I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong or if I'm even doing it wrong but when I line up, I have to push on the metal part to get it into my sight line. I've had a few accidents and I have trouble bending my neck down to get everything lined up. I imagine that's gotta be putting some kind of pressure or tweeking on it, but my shots are decent. Not consistent, but close. I saw a different one that had a string instead of the bar, think that would help?


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

DragondadB said:


> Did I put this in the right place? Or is this just such a dumb question nobody wants to answer?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. That's very helpful. I'm using a wrist strap release with a 4" metal post. I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong or if I'm even doing it wrong but when I line up, I have to push on the metal part to get it into my sight line. I've had a few accidents and I have trouble bending my neck down to get everything lined up. I imagine that's gotta be putting some kind of pressure or tweeking on it, but my shots are decent. Not consistent, but close. I saw a different one that had a string instead of the bar, think that would help?


Sometimes a string connector. Sometimes a nylon strap connector. If you have busted up bones, some stiffness in your neck, gonna need to experiment to find out a full draw posture that works better for you,
draw length on the bow, d-loop length, a little more open stance, or maybe a little less open stance.

Depending on what part of your body is busted up, might need to tweak your feet. I worked with a fella with a herniated disc in his lower back. He didn't tell me, and I noticed he was standing funny (pelvic tilt was not correct). I ended up making a shim for one heel, to change heel height for one shoe, to equalize pressure in his hip joints, and that cleaned up his shot mechanics. He was rocking forwards and backwards and forwards and backwards between his heels and the ball of his feet. AFter the shim in one of his heels, the rocking stopped and his accuracy improved.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

DragondadB said:


> Did I put this in the right place? Or is this just such a dumb question nobody wants to answer?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. That's very helpful. I'm using a wrist strap release with a 4" metal post. I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong or if I'm even doing it wrong but when I line up, I have to push on the metal part to get it into my sight line. I've had a few accidents and I have trouble bending my neck down to get everything lined up. I imagine that's gotta be putting some kind of pressure or tweeking on it, but my shots are decent. Not consistent, but close. I saw a different one that had a string instead of the bar, think that would help?


To diagnose you, I would need to see a form photo, and a photo of your target, to see your arrow miss pattern.


----------



## DragondadB (Nov 27, 2020)

That would be great. I'll have my gf take some pics of me shooting. I've seen some other people have done this and I noticed the first comment about the pic is that they need to change clothes and move the camera back. Lol. Soon as I get them I'll put them on here. Nursing a few sore muscles from pulling on a too strong bow, after about a month of not shooting at all. I know I overdid it, but I just got it and couldn't put it down.


----------

